
An open Twitter-like ecosystem - apievangelist
http://scripting.com/stories/2012/07/25/anOpenTwitterlikeEcosystem.html
======
fu86
Sorry, but no explanation at all what/how you trying to do. Sounds like some
sort of random brain dump for me.

